# fishsticks barrel of blanks



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I got two blanks from the fishsticks4u barrel of blanks at the rod show a couple years ago and am finally getting around to building them. But I have no idea what they are 

The product markings are MD920 and MV703. Any idea who is the manufacturer?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I know the blank I got out of the barrel was a lamiglass and I think they all were.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

There were lots of ATC and AllStar Blanks in there also, the Allstars were dark blue


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

ditto pretty much all stars and ATC'S great blankls for 15-25 bucks. But this year they had 80 lb standup rods were lamiglas. but thats all.

All though swampland also has some great blanks at the show for 20


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the help guys. Since these manufactures are largely out of business, is there a resource with the specs out there?


----------

